# قوانين في الترموديناميك



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

تحتوي المرفقات أدناهعلى بعض قوانين الترموديناميك أرجو أن تنال رضاكم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

ماهو الاكسرجى اصلا ياريت توضح ان مش عارف المصطلح دا


----------



## General michanics (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الأكسرجي قابلية العمل المفيد الأعظمي لأي آلة


----------



## الجمّال (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

العفو


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (6 أبريل 2010)

شكراً
وان شاء الله المزيد من العطاء


----------



## General michanics (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علىمرورك


----------



## jomma (6 أبريل 2010)

م/عادل حسن قال:


> ماهو الاكسرجى اصلا ياريت توضح ان مش عارف المصطلح دا


 
الزميل العزيز: للطاقة مقدار وهو محفوظ حسب القانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية حيث ينص على ان الطاقة لا تفنى (من حيث المقدار). لكن للطاقة جودة أيضا وهذه الجودة تعرف بالاكسيرجي، وهذه الجودة تتناقص وتتحطم اثناء حدوث اي عملية طبيعية كانت او اصطناعية، بذلك عندما نتحدث عن ازمة الطاقة فنحن لا نتحدث عن ازمة في مقدارها بل عن ازمة في جودتها، اي عن ازمة في الاكسيرجي، والتحطيم في اكسيرجي الكون مستمر الى ان تصل الى القيمة الدنيا لها، عندها تكون نهاية الكون.
تعرف الاكسيرجي: بأقصى شغل مفيد يمكن الحصول عليه من حالة ما بنقلها الى حالة اتزان كامل مع محيطها بعملية انعكاسية، والمقصود بالعملية الانعكاسية هنا، هي تلك العملية التي تتم نظريا دون حدوث تحطيم في جودة الطاقة.
في الديناميكا الحرارية يقاس مقدار التحطيم في الاكسيرجي بما يسمى اللاانعكاسية irreversibility 
شكرا لاثارتكم لهذا الموضوع الدقيق ونامل الحرص في طرح الموضوع والحرص ايضا في الاجابة عن الاسئلة المتعلقة.


----------



## jomma (6 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> الأكسرجي قابلية العمل المفيد الأعظمي لأي آلة


 
الزميل العزيز: لا علاقة للاكسيرجي باي آلة، فهي تعبر عن جودة الطاقة لحالة ما، او لمصدر ما للطاقة، قد يكون هذا المصدر بئر نفط او منجم فحم او منجم يورانيوم او اي مورد طبيعي خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى لاستغلاله، ولهذه الموارد مقدار وجودة، المقدار محفوظ اما الجودة فتتحطم اثناء استغلالنا لهذه الموارد والمطلوب منا كمهندسين استغلال هذه الموارد باقل تحطيم في جودتها، ومن هنا يتم التمييز بين العمليات المختلفة وتقييمها من منظور الديناميكا الحرارية. لا نتحدث عن الاكسرجي المفقودة كم اوردت في معادلاتك الا اذا تكلمنا عن الطاقة المفقودة للمحيط الجوي، غير ذلك فنحن نتحدث دائما عن التحطيم في الكسيرجي، وكما نعلم الشئ الذي يتحطم لا يمكن استرجاعه.


----------



## nartop (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## خبير الاردن (21 أبريل 2010)

شكوووووووووورم


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير على ماتبذلة من جهووود*​


----------



## General michanics (23 أبريل 2010)

العفو و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## General michanics (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## KSA_ENG (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراا على الموضووع


----------



## الكيميائيي (9 يوليو 2010)

*الكيميائيي*

ماهي الفوائد العملية من القوانين الترموديناميكية وخصوصا في قياس مدى نجاح تجربة ما وشكرا؟
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته شكرا على مروركم أما بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ الفاضل الكيميائي فقوانين الترموديناميك تكمن أهميتها في الحساب الحراري للمحرك و على أساسها يتم تصنيع المحركات سواء رباعية أو ثنائية الأشواط كما أنها مهمة لعمليات حساب الضواغط بأنواعها


----------



## Engineerbadr (23 مايو 2011)

tres thanks


----------

